# Contact for moderator??



## Dreamtime (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi there

I contacted NDonovan over a week ago to request permission to post something on the site, but have still had no reply. Can anyone help me with other suggestions of who to contact??

Thanks a million


----------



## grest (Sep 6, 2006)

Generally, what kind of information/questions/concerns are you wanting to post?
Connie


----------



## Dave M (Sep 6, 2006)

All of our moderators and administrators are volunteers who take vacations from time to time and might not be able to respond in what seems like a reasonable amount of time. 

For fast response (always within 24 hours), write to the administrators at admin@tugbbs.com

One of us will get back to you promptly.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 6, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> For fast response (always within 24 hours), write to the administrators at admin@tugbbs.com



Just click on the "Contact BBS Admin" link in the blue bar at the bottom of all bbs pages - you don't even have to remember our email address.  :whoopie:


----------



## philemer (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_faq_general_questions  Read the FAQ and you'll get a good handle on what is allowed. Basically, play nice and no advertising. 

Phil


----------



## ndonovan (Sep 6, 2006)

*Posting response*

I responded to Dreamtime the day I got the request.  Maybe we have an email glitch.  Regardless, I just responded again.


----------

